# Rare John Deere 7410



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Buddy of mine just took this in on trade. 2002 model 740 loader left hand reverser and here's the kicker, 441 original hours! Asking 72k for it


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Wow that's very low hrs for an '02 model


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Why would anyone trade such a tractor with low hours? Certainly not to "move up to an electronic and emissions control nightmare


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

They actually took an 09 6430 premium tractor no emissions with 600hrs in on trade for a 6120r a week ago. Baffled me.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I wish.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lewis Ranch said:


> They actually took an 09 6430 premium tractor no emissions with 600hrs in on trade for a 6120r a week ago. Baffled me.


Wow, same guy? Surely no one else is that stupid.......


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

72k is a purty decent price....if you're the seller, worth every penny of 60k if you're the buyer


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> 72k is a purty decent price....if you're the seller, worth every penny of 60k if you're the buyer


So split in the middle at 66K and everyone is happy


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

I personally don't think 70k is out of line. Look at it this way, a 4-5000 hr tractor is gonna bring 50k easy. Your paying an extra 20k for 4000 less hours which means your buying the hours down for only 5 bucks an hour. I think that's pretty dang cheap. I can't think of any other new tractor you can own for $5 an hour depreciation


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> Wow, same guy? Surely no one else is that stupid.......


Different guy pretty sure. If I had the cash it'd already be hooked to my baler but trying to downsize it don't make sense sadly


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

PaMike said:


> So split in the middle at 66K and everyone is happy





PaMike said:


> So split in the middle at 66K and everyone is happy


We bought a 7510 with 740 loader new in 2002. With all the extra weights,Heavy duty front axel wheels and tires . 3 extra loader attachments .the msrp was 66k . We paid quite a bit less than that .


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Lewis Ranch said:


> I personally don't think 70k is out of line. Look at it this way, a 4-5000 hr tractor is gonna bring 50k easy. Your paying an extra 20k for 4000 less hours which means your buying the hours down for only 5 bucks an hour. I think that's pretty dang cheap. I can't think of any other new tractor you can own for $5 an hour depreciation


Exactly I will take 2 of them .


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Man that's a nice tractor!


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

Gotta make this wish list complete - post a couple pics of that 6430!!


----------



## Jay in WA (Mar 21, 2015)

A 15 yr old tractor with only 441 hrs. I would really have to have first hand knowledge of the operation to believe the hrs.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

They were original hours. Tractor sold before sundown the next day.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I sure was tempted, glad it sold. Was on my mind every day.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I actually tried to buy that tractor. Didn't really need another tractor at the moment but the hours were too hard to resist and I thought it was a pretty fair price. It had already sold when I called but was given the name of who bought it because he was a used tractor dealer. I called the guy about it and really thought about buying it but he was just wanting to make too much on it.


----------

